# sold out



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, I harvested two shallow supers with my father-in-law and got about 30 pounds of honey.....I bottled my half in 1 pound bottles and put a nice label on it and took them to work.....sold out before i got through the door.....$4.00 a bottle...Father-in-law said i was selling too high and nobody would buy.....he thought I should sell cheap our first year so people would buy then jack the price up next year.......well, I didn't and still sold out.........guess what? He has sold none of his yet....

------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.

[This message has been edited by Flewster (edited July 28, 2004).]


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Makes ya feel all warm and fuzzy inside, don't it??










Good for you!

John Russell


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

Flewster,

Now buy your father in laws honey "on the cheap" as he wants to sell it. And continue to sell. Sounds like a win win?


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

well after two weeks of no sales he has decided to keep his 15 pounds and use for himself.....they cook alot with it.....he plans on selling his half of the alfalfa and soybean honey we harvest later this year....BTW not bad for new hives this year as they are already working on their third deep for us......yes that is correct two hive bodies for them and three for us......not one, not two, not even three but four hives and they are 9 5/8" hive bodies...........they are on 60 acres of alfalfa and have access with in two square miles to another 1000 acres of it.......it has not been cut as much this year because of the rain and the soybeans, 180 acres next door, are going to bloom in the next couple of weeks.......I am putting on another hivebody on each this weekend.....read that is 4 for us now if they fill them......WOW and they said first year we would hardly get any honey for us........beginners luck......




------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.


----------

